# Pacman Frog Video



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

This is a video I found posted on another forum. It's quite awesome.

Wait it out. It's worth it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

LOL that vids awesome


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

LOL!! 
I had one of these guys for a year and I think it moved ONCE in that time. Never again! Funny vid, though.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I had one for a bit too... Very boring. Like you, never again. I guess it would be good for a dorm room or something.


----------

